# bg-e13



## leolol (Nov 5, 2012)

Is it (the bg-e13) going to be out of plastic or magnesium? cant find anjy information, maybe some of you tried it out @photokina etc.

If its plastic i´m gonna get a generic one but if its metal...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 5, 2012)

In general, the Canon grip has the same basic construction as the body, plastic and rubberized material covering a magnesium alloy frame like the 6D.


----------



## leolol (Nov 5, 2012)

Are you sure about that? My bg-e2 is fully out of plastic, the 40d is magnesium.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 5, 2012)

Not sure about that far back, but here are the 5DIII and it's BG-E11 chassis:


----------



## leolol (Nov 5, 2012)

Hmm yeah i know that all the 5d battery grips are magnesium, the 7d´s is too but the 60D´s is plastic. 

I hope that they are making it out of metal (for the 6d) but i´m not sure^^


----------



## raptor3x (Nov 5, 2012)

I think the BG-E7 has magnesium in the center, but the actual shell is plastic.


----------

